# Iowa Haunts



## thanosstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Hello all!!!  Here is a list of upcoming Iowa Haunts. be sure to visit thema ll 

Evansdale/Waterloo Iowa area:

The Heart of Darkness

Harris Haven Haunted Funeral Home

Panic Park

Dubuque Iowa area:

Dark chambers

Cedar Rapids area:

Circle of Ash

Scream Acres


Mount Pleasant:

Thrashers

many more to come!! list any you know that i havent


----------



## thanosstar (Aug 5, 2012)

no other iowa huanters ????


----------



## thanosstar (Aug 5, 2012)

tough crowd


----------



## ThePirateHouse (Aug 9, 2009)

We have a small home haunt in Des Moines. Where are you located? I never do Zombies so if I run across anything I will let you know.


----------



## thanosstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Manchester Iowa but i Des Moines a lot. mAy hit your haunt up snd check it out


----------



## thanosstar (Aug 5, 2012)

bout that time friends!!!!


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

Hey! Love going to haunted houses in Iowa. I live in Waterloo, so reap the benefits of haunts around here. In addition to the Waterloo area, there is the Waterhawk's haunted hayride. They do those usually the middle three weekends in October. Some years are hit or miss, but it's always fun. 

Last year made it up to Eldora. They have a haunted hospital attraction that was a ton of fun. There was one room that just had old people, but the room was absolutely disgusting and smelled terrible-complete sensory overload. It was fantastic. 

Fairly close to there was a haunted cornfield in Garrison, maybe. Very cool. Run by a family there they worked hard to put it together and had some decent props. They also had some children of the corn that flew through there and scared the bejeesus out of you.


----------



## Creepcakes (Sep 9, 2015)

I'm in Des Moines! Moved to a new house last fall and quickly cemented our reputation as having the "halloween house." I love driving around locally to see home haunts, but didn't find many in my neighborhood. Halloween on the Hill in Sherman Hill really takes the cake.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

The Jackson Co. IOWA, Insane asylum was used as an October Haunt, maybe it still is?
It is a crude, small building , two stories of tiny rooms with a central hallway and it is what it was, an asylum for mentally ill people.
It seems like a very scary old historic building. (I have only seen photos of it, myself.)
It was used for many years before it was abandoned .
A woman who worked there recently told me this story: It was just a few minutes before closing time and a woman pulled in with a car load of kids,
The guy left there shutting down the place for the night told her they could go into the old building, "But nobody is ever allowed on the second floor!"

They went in, he went about his duties, as he neared the asylum he heard kids on the second floor!
He ran to the building, he entered and the ropes tied across the stairs were still in place, he went outside to find no car and no kids!
He was alone.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

..and my haunted house Ravens Grin is ONLY 10 miles from Iowa in Mt. Carroll !


----------



## Mapleton Manor (Aug 2, 2014)

Sleepy Hollow Scream Park in DesMoines

Haunted Forest in Ames (even though the wife an I are always told to keep moving because we spend too much time looking at how they did things HEHEHEHE)

And dont forget Boeset Halloween Extravaganza in Nevada (near Ames) OH WAIT that would be my house BAWAHAHAHAHA! and you can see that here anytime by clicking the link.


----------



## Rclsu13 (Aug 23, 2011)

Gateway of Chaos
Malvern, IA


----------



## thanosstar (Aug 5, 2012)

been gone awhile..back on track planning annual Iowa haunt travel for the fall...pit stops in rock island illinois for skellington manor and Mt Carrol for the ravens grin inn


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

The Ravens Grin had a very busy and fun night last night! A Church youth group does hard manual labor for free in a Camp at the West part of Iowa, then they stop here on their way back home as a reward!
Their Pastor has been coming here for over 20 years!


----------



## thanosstar (Aug 5, 2012)

We are coming from manchester iowa soon


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Look on an iowa map just above Clinton.. see some small letters "Haun Town" just a "Spot" in the back road, but then who knows maybe they are trying to hide HAuntown from the rest of the world? (Insert evil laugh here)


----------



## thanosstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Adding Skellington Manor in Rock Island Illinois


----------



## thanosstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Harris Haven added on! Now they also have Ravenstone Manor


----------

